# Buldge coming out of fish anus???



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

My demonsi has a pinkish big bulde coming out of anus like a hemroid or tumor just came out past 7-10 days almost like fishes intestinal tract is coming out off anus

all water parameters are good fish acts fine eats but buldge is big for his size at one time it was gone now its back at first thought it was a male sex organ sticking out or female i had a ammonia problem tank was cycling but it is fine now researched the **** out of diseases cant find nothin on it what i did fine some ppl say eggs stuck because there is no male and will re-absorb what do you guys think and no new fish for awhile. no loses since i got water right.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is possible for intestines to prolapse and I don't know of any treatment for it. You could try adding epsom salt (gradually) to your tank as a mild laxative. What are your test results for KH? Maybe you already have a lot of minerals in your water, either naturally or from an additive you might use?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Post a picture if you can. As DJ has suggested, sometimes epsom salt will help a prolapsed anus, if that's what it is. 1 tbsp per 5g, added over 3-4 hours.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

lol wont let me this forum needs a way to post a pic like a attachment is their a way i went to full editor nothing there to attach a pic lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your pic on a free website like photobucket. Click on the img link under your pic. Paste it into the CF post. Click Preview to ensure you can see your pic, then hit Submit.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

fish died today sucks but it is what it is thanks though guys much appreacated....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

thanks


----------

